# warped plywood doors



## JohnV (Jan 18, 2005)

Does anyone know of any hardware available to correct warped plywood doors?
They are 2/0 x 7/0 and 1 1/8" thick. I considered angle irons the length of the doors, but that would be real ugly. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey....if you really do have a plywood door.....it's already ugly.

Bob


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

John, I think that you are in for some new doors. Trying to straighten them with angles may cause them to twist. Now you have invested time and money into a converted problem AND it's ugly.
Think about more stable doors for replacement.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Yep, the 'hardware' is the local hardware store where you can order some new solid wood doors, does sonofabiotches won't warp.


----------

